# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Programe për administrimin e Internet kafeve

## GinoTheGodFather

Hey, kam kohe qe merrem me administrimin e nje Cyber Caffe por gjithmone kam patur probleme me programin. Kam patur programe nga me te ndryshmit perfshire ketu Easy Cafe, CyberCafe, Kaiowas, Handy Cafe por gjithmone kam patur probleme. Tek problemet hyjne puna e mos llogaritjes etj. Kush di ndonje program te fundit dhe qe eshte shume efikas? Ju faleminderit

----------


## by_durrsaku

cybercafepro 4.5 eshte klass fare kete perdor dhe vete pastaj eshte cafesuite shume i mire.eshte antamedia por mua me me ka dhene probleme.nese do ndonjerin nga keto me shkruaj se te dergoj linkun ku mund ta shkarkosh.

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Po i pergjigjem by_durrsaku
Une ate cybercafepro e kam perdorur, nuk e mbaj mend cfare versioni ka qene por mbaj mend qe kam patur probleme. Ndersa ate cafesuite e kam shkarkuar por mbaj mend qe ka qene version i fundit dhe nuk ja gjeja dot crack. Te lutem te me ndihmosh me ndonje link ose nese mundesh te ma nisesh tek emaili im por bashke me crack. Faleminderit

----------


## che_guevara86

GinoGodFather ti lale i paske marre me rradhe programet e administrimit te cybercafes dhe keshtu i bie qe mos te kete me program per te te mbaruar pune perderisa i ke perdorur te gjithe programet dhe nuk te kane dhene rezultat  :ngerdheshje: . Ne elbasan ben kohe e keqe prandaj spunojne programet ty :P  :ngerdheshje:   .Me respekt Che_Guevara

----------


## by_durrsaku

cafesuite 3.39e
	Your Download-Link:
http://www.uploading.com/?get=5RPC1K9L

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

by_durrsaku : shume faleminderit nga ana jote
che_guevara86: ne knej nga elbasani kshu e kemi lale, mbi te gjitha duam te jemi te sigurte sa leke po bajme se spo e marrim vesh  :ngerdheshje: 
ja kalofshi mire

----------


## White_Wolf

Gino ka nje problem kryesor ne programet e administrimit te Internet Caffeve.
Problemi eshte se te gjithe ankohen per keto programe ose te gjithe mburin programin qe perdorin vete.
Une kam perdorur per vete Kaiwoas ne qendren qe kam pasur dikur dhe nuk kam pasur probleme pervec faktit qe e ka pas pamjen disi jo te pelqyeshme,ama per llogaritje te lekeve ishte i sakte deri ne qindarke dhe me sa di une si dhe ata qe kam pyetur qe merren me instalime dhe azhornime te ketyre programeve ishte nje nga programet me te sakte ne llogaritje,nuk te lejon te futen viruse ne njefare menyre,pasi ka disa masa siguri vete si program dhe nuk te lejon te instalohet gje ne kompjuter si dhe mund te shmangesh vjedhjen nga punetoret pasi nuk mund te cinstalohet as me Safe Mode pasi te kerkon passwd e Administratorit.
Ky program eshte free dhe mund te shkrakohet.Programet e tjere dhe sidomos ata qe jane me pagese ne shumicen e rasteve japin probleme ose nuk llogarisin kohen ne menyre te sakte.Nje nga arsyet kryesore pse ndodhin keto probleme eshte sepse ai program eshte ne shitje ne internet dhe nqs ke mundesi ta blesh atehere ma do mendja qe punon mire por nqs merret me crack ose shkarkohet ne menyre tjeter gjithmone japin probleme.Kjo ndodh pasi Administratori qe e ka bere i ka marr parasysh keto gjera dhe ka vene disa masa sigurie qe ti mos ta perdoresh dot ne menyre te rregullt pa e blere.
Keshilla ime do te ishte qe te gjeje nje program te blere nga dikush ose ta blije dhe vete ne internet sepse eshte gjeja kryesore ne nje biznes si ky.
Persa i perket programeve per Internet Caffe shamngiu atyre qe jane me crack ose me gjera te tilla.
Mundohu dhe mos e shkarkon me programet P2P te cilat mund te ta ofrojne me seriale,info,ose dhe me ndonje acount te dikujt qe e ka blere dhe atehere besoj se do te te eci programi ne menyre te rregullt(gjithmone duke shpresuar qe programi te jete bere ne cilesine e duhur). 
Nqs ke ndonje gje per te pyetur atehere mund te shkruash perseri.
Te uroj qe problemi yt te zgjidhet sa me shpejte.

----------


## @go1

Hey une perdore EasyCafe TinaSoft dhe nuk kame asnje problem shume mire punon bile e kom edhe te edituat en gjuhen shqipe per serverin

----------


## x-e-n-i

Edhe une e perdori Tinasoft versionin me te ri skam pas probleme asniher @go1 a ma kishe dhane filen (gjuhen shqipe) ,,tunggg

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Hey White Wolf! Edhe une doja ta perdorja ate kaiowas por kur e instalova ne fillim mu duk si i papershtatshem per ca gjera te vogla. Ketu po permend pastrimin e aplikacioneve. Ndodh shume shpesh ngaqe klientet nuk dine ta perdorin mire pc ndodh edhe qe i ngec kompjuteri dhe duhet ti "close applications" dhe mesa mbaj mend une kaiowas nuk e kishte si opsion sikurse easy caffe psh. Dicka tjeter qe me beri pershtypje ishte se mu duk disi i veshtire per ta perdorur nje puntor i thjeshte qe nuk ka eksperience ne pc. Ndersa me keto give time nuk e di nese i llogarit ne totalin e lekeve por meqe thua qe eshte shume i sakte si program ma do mendja se duhet ti llogarise. Ngaqe ishte shume i  vogel si program rreth 600 kb server bashke me client dhe nuk pata shume besim tek ai. Madje edhe pse ishte icik i shpifur :P . Megjithate do ta shof edhe nje here me vemendje se me duket ja vleka. Gjithesesi flm nga ana jote. Ja kalofsh mire

----------


## Neo_AS

Kaiowass ka qen tull fare nga te gjitha andet. Me program te mire per manaxhimin e Inet Caffee nuk ka. Ke 3-4 lloje tarifimesh. Ke lloj lloj opsionesh per oferta te ndryshme qe mund te shkojn n'men. Ke passw per Admin, User. Ke rregullimin e Volumit nga serveri, mbylljen e programeve nga serveri, fshehjen e HD, fikjen/restart/logOut PC nga serveri, etj. 
Dhe e fundit fare, e ke shqip dhe e modifikon sipas qefit tat. Preblemi i vetem me Kaiowass lind kur i ve PC te salles Firewall, kjo ben qe PC te mos komunikojne me njeri-tjetrin apo me serverin. Un kam punuar per nje kohe te gjate me ket program dhe kam qen rehat. Te gjiitha hesapet dilnin ne rregull + informacionit shtese per Administratorin. Ju keshilloj ta merrni dhe ta perdorni te gjithe se esht i papam.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

E ca bejne keto programe. Ato gjera qe ben windows vetem se i bejne me te thjeshta per punotret e shkrete pertaca qe nuk duan te lexojne e te mesojne. Program per cafe interneti tamam kampare vetem nje qe javeln tamam teknikisht. Perdoret neper librarie edhe shumicae int cafevene nyc. Ai quhet SAM manager po eshte program qe mund te blesh kohen e internetit nga faqja e cafese mund ta blesh kohen e internetit nga makina shitese mundta bleshkohen e internetit ne kashjer. Krijon user edhe pass personal per cdo perdorues. cakton nje kod aktivizimi i cili jep edhe cakton kohen se sa ke te lejuar te rish ne internet etj etj etj.Po ama ky program nuk eshte program qe terish kot verdalle duhet ta dish ta perdoresh edhe cka eshte me e rendesihme te tera bllokimet e policy vendosen ne baze windows jo me programe te tjera. 

po ama eshte sa qimet koka. prandaj me mire i bie te mbash kohen me ore murri edhe te caktosh policy se sa te perdoresh programe tetilla. 

Ardi

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Ai program qe thua ti ardi nuk eshte per ketu ne shqiperi  :ngerdheshje: 
Sidomos per sallat e lojrave qe jane mbushur me kalamaj qe e kane per here te pare qe shofin kompjuter me sy. Ato thone hape treqindepesedhjete leke(te vjetra) :ngerdheshje:  Ja kalofshi mire

----------


## @go1

> Edhe une e perdori Tinasoft versionin me te ri skam pas probleme asniher @go1 a ma kishe dhane filen (gjuhen shqipe) ,,tunggg



Qe ku e ki ne gjuhen Shqip shpresoj se e din qysh shkone procedura:

http://rapidshare.de/files/19775762/lang_shqip.ini.html

----------


## Neo_AS

Ardi, edhe Kaiowass qe kam pershkruar me lart i ka keto funksione. Mund te krijosh usera (edhe me karte), te cileve ti japesh kredi, apo te llogarisesh se sa kan shpenzuar, mund te vendosesh pagesen mbi Inet Trafikun e konsumuar, dhe shum opsione te tjera si kjo. Nuk esht program aq i thjesht sic mendon. Ndoshta nga pamja nuk ia mbush mendien robve, por duhet ta provosh qe te flasesh. Esht me te vertet shum i pershtatshem si per I-Net Cafee, gjithashtu edhe per Games Center!

----------


## White_Wolf

E crendesi ka se sa i perkryer eshte programi dhe se sa opsione ka brenda!!!???Zgjateni nganjehere kot me kot duke krahasuar se kush ka programin me te mire nderkohe qe ai tjetri me siper kerkon nje sygjerim.
Une thashe dhe me siper Kaiowas kam perdorur dhe i ka te gjitha opsionet qe kane programet e tjera biles ka dhe me shume se ato,si dhe me kryesorja nuk c'instalohet dot nga kompjuteri me Safe Mode si ikin ato programet e tjera pa programin e Adminit.
Pra siguria e ketij programi eshte nga me te lartat.Problemi i vetem qe ka eshte se nuk ka pamjen e bukur.
Sa per pamje asnjeri se shef me shume se 5 sec kur ulet ne kompjuter se ulen per te luajtur apo per tu futur ne internet dhe jo per te pare se cfare programi ka Internet Center.Dhe tarifat i ka ne 3 lloje si dhe i cakton dhe tarifa te ndryshme per internetin dhe te ndryshme per lojrat.Sa here hap lojen klienti llogarit me tarifen e lojes dhe sa here hap interneti e kalon tarifen e internetit.Dhe si program eshte shume i vogel dhe shume i lehte per PC.
Ca te themi me,shifeni vete kujt i intereson.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

> Programet e tjere dhe sidomos ata qe jane me pagese ne shumicen e rasteve japin probleme ose nuk llogarisin kohen ne menyre te sakte.Nje nga arsyet kryesore pse ndodhin keto probleme eshte sepse ai program eshte ne shitje ne internet dhe nqs ke mundesi ta blesh atehere ma do mendja qe punon mire por nqs merret me crack ose shkarkohet ne menyre tjeter gjithmone japin probleme.Kjo ndodh pasi Administratori qe e ka bere i ka marr parasysh keto gjera dhe ka vene disa masa sigurie qe ti mos ta perdoresh dot ne menyre te rregullt pa e blere.
> Keshilla ime do te ishte qe te gjeje nje program te blere nga dikush ose ta blije dhe vete ne internet sepse eshte gjeja kryesore ne nje biznes si ky.
> Persa i perket programeve per Internet Caffe shamngiu atyre qe jane me crack ose me gjera te tilla.
> Mundohu dhe mos e shkarkon me programet P2P te cilat mund te ta ofrojne me seriale,info,ose dhe me ndonje acount te dikujt qe e ka blere dhe atehere besoj se do te te eci programi ne menyre te rregullt(gjithmone duke shpresuar qe programi te jete bere ne cilesine e duhur). 
> Nqs ke ndonje gje per te pyetur atehere mund te shkruash perseri.
> Te uroj qe problemi yt te zgjidhet sa me shpejte.


Shume e sakte.Ndosh shpesh qe kur instalohen krak per disa programe,ato mundet vertet qe ta heqin kufizimin e proves 30 diteshe,por ate e sakatojne programin.ndosh qe shume funksione ne program ose nuk punojne,ose krijojne mesazhe gabimi.Nje shembull i nje programi qe kam perdor kohet e fundit,vegas movie studio 6.Kjo eshte e gjitha per dy arsye.1 Ose eshte krijuar nje krak i ri i punuar gabim.2.Ose eshte modifikuar gabim nje krak ekzistues i nje versioni te meparshem,per tu perdorur ne nje version te ri programi.Per programe qe funksionojne dhe jane te varura nga serveri qe ka krijuar programin,krake te mire jane ato qe caktivizojne kontrollin ne linje nga serveri te programit(online check),dhe celsave ne regjister.

----------


## ylber1998

A mundet dikush me ma jep perseri qat plugins per tinasoft ne gjuhen shqipe  versioni 2.2.14

----------


## anera

Nje program per Internet Cafe mund ta merrni ne kete adrese http://www.handycafe.com/en/. I dizajnuar apo i njejte sikurse Tinasoft EasyCafe, mirepo ndryshimi eshte sepse eshte falas. 
Ja vlene ta provoni, secili i ka preferencat e veta se sa funksional eshte.

----------


## Dajoshi

do beje mire te ma dergosh linkun dhe mua sepse do me interesonte.falejminderit

----------

